# An Interview with Music Artist "G.T."



## Mrs. M. (Mar 30, 2016)

I repent for writing this interview article.  It was never the will of God for me to have written it.  I did recently apologize to G.T. for writing the story as I felt it had led him to believe that I somehow endorsed his brand of music.  I emphatically do not endorse any rap music or the artists that write it.  My prayer is that G.T. will become a born again Christian and become a Gospel Singer who will write music that glorifies the Lord Jesus Christ.  I sincerely apologize and repent for ever having written this article / interview and I have edited it out because that is what the Lord has put on my heart to do.   

I no longer endorse Donald Trump for President.  I do not endorse any of the candidates as they are all thoroughly wicked and I believe the judgment of God is about to fall on America.  What happens to America in November is in the hands of God Almighty alone.  

May God's Will be done and the people of America and the churches search their hearts and repent of their sins while they still have time to do it.  Without holiness no one will see the Lord...... God's judgment is coming.  Will you be ready?  I pray you will. 

In Christ,
Mrs. M.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 30, 2016)

G.T. I enjoy your music, enthusiasm and intelligence not to mention your determination. You are one of the bright lights at USMB. Mrs.  M a well written and interesting piece on G.T.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 31, 2016)

I wanted to thank you once again, Mrs. M, for giving me the opportunity to chat with you and for asking me for the interview. I was taken aback by it, and really appreciate it very much. THANK YOU!~


----------



## April (Mar 31, 2016)

Excellent interview.

GT has more than just talent...he has lots of heart to go with it. ♥


----------



## G.T. (Mar 31, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Excellent interview.
> 
> GT has more than just talent...he has lots of heart to go with it. ♥


No, YOU


----------



## April (Mar 31, 2016)

G
.T. said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent interview.
> ...


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Mar 31, 2016)

The celebrity who goes by the name of G.T. has a blocked profile page?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 31, 2016)

G,T., That is outstanding talent you possess. You should hire Mrs. M. to be your publicist. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Zander (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice job! G.T. is one cool cat!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 31, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> G.T. is what some would call a Music Mogul's dream come true. The 34 yr. old music artist writes all of his own lyrics as well as performing and mixing all of his own music and vocals.   The instrumentation is done by a wide variety of people.  He's got serious talent, determination and he's willing to go the distance.
> 
> A college graduate that has worked for the same Fortune 100 Company for the last decade, G.T. understands commitment, the importance of being on time and the value of staying power.
> ...



Great article about a serious musician and all around high quality individual. 

May the Great Spirit watch over you Brother GT


----------



## G.T. (Mar 31, 2016)

You guys are all good people. To the moon, for everyone.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 31, 2016)

If it wasnt for BlackSand , I have to say that album would not have gotten done. Thats a fact, and I cant disregard it.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > G,T., That is outstanding talent you possess. You should hire Mrs. M. to be your publicist. Good luck in your future endeavors.
> ...


Do you get at least a nickle a word?
How do you get away with writing articles without indentation?


----------



## April (Apr 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > G,T., That is outstanding talent you possess. You should hire Mrs. M. to be your publicist. Good luck in your future endeavors.
> ...


Networking is definitely going to make the difference.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 2, 2016)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> The celebrity who goes by the name of G.T. has a blocked profile page?


I didnt know that...whatcha need to know good sir im an open book except when i close me......


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Apr 2, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> > The celebrity who goes by the name of G.T. has a blocked profile page?
> ...


I was really trying to say 'head's up' that for a celebrity to have a 'no follow' profile is a real killer.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 3, 2016)

Almost 1k views. Nice, Mrs. M. 

Got a new song up in the flamezone. : )


----------

